# Can I switch from coppersafe to super ich cure?



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I was recommended coppersafe to treat ich in my tank by the guy at my lfs. However, it's been 3 weeks and the ich on my Bala shark is getting worse. I remember I used super ich cure for an angel fish a while back and that worked great. So I want to switch to that med again. So my question is, how do I switch to super ich cure when coppersafe is still in my tank water?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Do large water changes to remove copper or purchase seachem cuprisorb.The seachem product will remove copper,but your fish will apprecite you just changing enouh water to rid the water of copper.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

How much water do you think I should change?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

without a copper test you will need to change around 150% over three or fou days.Copper can staturate (soak into) objects such as wood and whatever.Copper really is poison and should be avoided at all cost.Other meds will easily be reoved with carbon and waterchanges,copper not so easily.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

oh wow. i had no idea what i was getting myself into with that med. thanks alot. should i wait until all the copper is out of the water before adding super ich cure?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think it is necessary to remove all the copper ,as it is often used in many med "cocktails".Doing smaller water changes will only enhance its "half life" and leave you with some in your system still.It really is poison so in the long run you do want it all out .Doing the largest possble water changes in sereis will be the most effective way to remove it.The seachem CUPRISORB is good stuff hat spcifically removes copper so a small packet of that may be helpful.Just install it in filter and forget about it for a month or so.Copper besides killing the bad things is a carcningen(causes cancer) and has been proven to have irreversible effects on breeding abilities.
You certainly could safely start with rid ich or whatever after doing like a 50% water change,just don't count on carbon to remove everything as carbon will not remove the remaining copper.


----------

